# your bid estimates please.



## sameoldthang (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi guys, you have a great website here and vast knowledge. I am here to acquire some assistance on a bid. I was plowing a subdivision yesterday and was approached to plow a church, that was not marked and 4 inches of wet snow. I told him my quote and was told I was very high and he has no choice and go ahead and do it. Just plow, no salt.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

$100 per visit with 2'' trigger


----------



## sameoldthang (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks. I charged him $200 with 4" so I got lucky. Its a church/daycare so I am hoping to have him sign a contract this week for 125 on 2" trigger. Thanks again !


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

How long did it take yo? That seems fair ish


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

$150.... That a lot of f#cking around there.


----------



## sameoldthang (Jul 31, 2010)

40 min to push 4" of heavy wet snow using a 79' k30 with a western straight 7'6. The guy pays me o the spot always and brings me cars to work on so am pleased. I bend a bit for a church and daycare.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

sameoldthang;1700132 said:


> 40 min to push 4" of heavy wet snow using a 79' k30 with a western straight 7'6. The guy pays me o the spot always and brings me cars to work on so am pleased. I bend a bit for a church and daycare.


I figure at 20min job at 4'' with my setup

Looks like a real easy lot to clean if you have a plan before stating it


----------

